# Research Question about modern target recurves and competition



## SpiritArcher (Aug 18, 2011)

I am currently writing an article about the development of the modern recurve target bow for my club's website on our disciplines page on our website and I was wondering if anyone could tell me when the modern target recurve replaced the longbow in national and international competitions. I was also wondering when manufacturers started to manufacture these bows with metal risers and laminated limbs.

Thanks in advance.


----------

